# 135 foot 4 lane Carrera



## RacerXtreme (Jan 21, 2010)

New track. 135 foot 4 lane Carrera. 


I'm shooting for 250 feet by the time I'm done.

And I've been to 240 before so I know I can do it.


----------



## RacerXtreme (Jan 21, 2010)

*say what ?*

This is only my second post on this site. 

Got to have 2 before I put up a link or photo....


----------



## RacerXtreme (Jan 21, 2010)

*Here we go....*











That's only part of the track. The suspended straight-a-way going into the
upper banked curve is about 30 feet long.

This is what it looked like before I added that upper banked curve.


----------



## RacerXtreme (Jan 21, 2010)

*1/24th scale*

We race a lot of 1/24's. Got the x-tra wide spin-out aprons around most of the track so the big cars have plenty of room to stretch their legs....

It's a blast to race on. None of the tight R1 curves..... and I hope to add
a few of the 8 foot wide R4 banked curves soon. 
:woohoo:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wild looking set up!!! I do HO, and that track looks huge!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

